# Rogers Bandwidth Speeds



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Can the users of Rogers Hi-speed pls post their speeds?? I'm supposed to have ultra hi speed, and I had noticed of late that my bandwidth was *p a i n f u l l y s l o w* when I would upload. Using the activity monitor, I noticed some rates which were near the floor  somewhere below 5.0 kbps and those were spikes! Took me for ever to upload somewhere around 800 Kbs. 

So, I am a little concerned, and before I get in the phone and raise my voice, just want to see if anyone esle has seen some bottlenecking.

I know something is up: *1728.8 Kbps* downloads, and my upload was somewhere in the sub 100KBps - this is what i rated. This is so low.

H!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Testing my Rogers Hi-Speed with http://speedtest.cogeco.net/ I get:

Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-05 17:52:26 EST: 2728 / 380
Your download speed : 2728 kbps or 341 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 380 kbps or 47.5 KB/sec.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I use Rogers Hi Speed as well, results are:

2005-12-05 17:59:21 EST: 2806 / 382
Your download speed : 2806 kbps or 350.8 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 382 kbps or 47.8 KB/sec.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Rogers Hi-Speed (not extreme).

2005-12-05 18:05:13 EST: 2716 / 381
Your download speed : 2716 kbps or 339.6 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 381 kbps or 47.6 KB/sec.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Rogers Biz high speed 

Your download speed : 5295 kbps or 661.8 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 673 kbps or 84.1 KB/sec.

Have done better - but it's not bad.


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

Your download speed : 4629 kbps or 578.7 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 709 kbps or 88.7 KB/sec.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

don't know what i'm using.

Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-05 18:21:33 EST: 12129 / 5224
Your download speed : 12129 kbps or 1516.1 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 5224 kbps or 653 KB/sec.


a 2nd time:

Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-05 18:23:17 EST: 13463 / 5865
Your download speed : 13463 kbps or 1682.9 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 5865 kbps or 733.1 KB/sec.

and now i quit shakespeer msn and adium:

Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-05 18:24:11 EST: 13831 / 5847
Your download speed : 13831 kbps or 1728.8 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 5847 kbps or 730.9 KB/sec.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

2005-12-05 18:30:32 EST: 1812 / 76
Your download speed : 1812 kbps or 226.5 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 76 kbps or 9.5 KB/sec.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Rogers extreme: 5389 down 766 up


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

Shawcable basic plan:

Safari:
Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-05 19:30:49 EST: 3971 / 478
Your download speed : 3971 kbps or 496.4 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 478 kbps or 59.8 KB/sec.

Firefox 1.5:
Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-05 19:32:51 EST: 4180 / 477
Your download speed : 4180 kbps or 522.5 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 477 kbps or 59.6 KB/sec.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

2005-12-05 20:00:09 EST: 1544 / 365
Your download speed : 1544 kbps or 193 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 365 kbps or 45.6 KB/sec.


8Pm at night


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-05 20:29:41 EST: 2602 / 382
Your download speed : 2602 kbps or 325.2 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 382 kbps or 47.8 KB/sec.

Rogers highspeed


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Busy time of evening. Rogers Extreme. VOIP in background (no call being made at present)

2005-12-05 20:33:32 EST: 4594 / 782
Your download speed : 4594 kbps or 574.3 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 782 kbps or 97.8 KB/sec.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't know why, but since I see Shaw results above, I feel...compelled...to add my Sympatico High Speed (not Ultra High Speed) results; iBook G4 running Airport Extreme via DSL modem to D-Link wired router to Airport Express--whew.

Results from www.speakeasy.net/speedtest
Download Speed: 2468 kbps (308.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 648 kbps (81 KB/sec transfer rate)

Also, you can always try:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rogers
(and...)
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/sympat
etc.


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

using http://speedcheck.rogers.com/ I got:

d/l: 2.81 Mbps
u/l: 392 kbps 

and I do not have Extreme high speed; I guess it is now called Hi-Speed Express.


----------



## mcmug (Sep 2, 2004)

Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-05 23:00:06 EST: 5422 / 675
Your download speed : 5422 kbps or 677.8 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 675 kbps or 84.4 KB/sec.

and using sing http://speedcheck.rogers.com/ I got:
d/l: 5.56Mbps
u/l: 790kbps

i'm using extreme high speed thur wireless connection


----------



## Roccit (Jun 3, 2005)

Rogers Hi-Speed Express
2005-12-05 22:55:44 EST: 2732 / 381
Your download speed : 2732 kbps or 341.5 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 381 kbps or 47.7 KB/sec.


----------



## manaia (Oct 1, 2005)

That was kinda good to do because it's often difficult to know sometimes... 
Especially when all networks and wireless and browsers and the like are all chunking away. 
We also had a problem for a while there with no wep security on the wireless router. That was a concern for the longest time. Urgh! The flattie just flew into it!?
Fixed now.

Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-05 23:18:16 EST: 2781 / 379
Your download speed : 2781 kbps or 347.6 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 379 kbps or 47.4 KB/sec.

Interesting the Rogers test comes up a little different. 
Maybe they're just getting the hopes up.

Down : 2.85 Mbps
Up : 386 Kbps
hmmm. Is there an explaination for this?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Those are essentially the same speeds, just expressed differently.



manaia said:


> That was kinda good to do because it's often difficult to know sometimes...
> Especially when all networks and wireless and browsers and the like are all chunking away.
> We also had a problem for a while there with no wep security on the wireless router. That was a concern for the longest time. Urgh! The flattie just flew into it!?
> Fixed now.
> ...


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

rogers hi speed
Your download speed : 2002 kbps or 250.2 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 415 kbps or 51.9 KB/sec.
I didn't know that Rogers extreme was 2X faster.
Maybe I should invest in the modem.

Second test in the AM
2005-12-06 09:45:05 EST: 2568 / 413
Your download speed : 2568 kbps or 321 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 413 kbps or 51.7 KB/sec.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

gnatsum said:


> don't know what i'm using.
> 
> Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
> 2005-12-05 18:21:33 EST: 12129 / 5224
> ...


wow, so in Mbps terms, i'm getting 13 Mbps download and 5Mbps upload!

i like it better in MBps... rather than Mbps...


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

2005-12-06 01:22:33 EST: 4999 / 750
Your download speed : 4999 kbps or 624.9 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 750 kbps or 93.8 KB/sec.

extreme with some heavy torrent action...heh.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Express:

2005-12-06 01:52:42 EST: 2778 / 382
Your download speed : 2778 kbps or 347.3 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 382 kbps or 47.7 KB/sec.


----------



## Eugene (Jan 26, 2004)

Rogers Extreme:

2005-12-06 07:47:21 EST: 2769 / 372
Your download speed : 2769 kbps or 346.1 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 372 kbps or 46.5 KB/sec.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Rogers via Airport (the farthest possible poition away from the router) with my iBook running everything that could eat up my connection (streaming audio, msn, Opera, Mail, etc.)

Using Speakeasy
Download Speed: 1251 kbps (156.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 383 kbps (47.9 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## CompuRhythm78 (May 16, 2005)

I have Rogers Extreme

From Rogers I get:
4.61 Mbps down
614 kbps up

From Cogeco I get:
2005-12-06 10:17:57 EST: 4303 / 601
Your download speed : 4303 kbps or 537.9 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 601 kbps or 75.2 KB/sec.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Eugene said:


> Rogers Extreme:
> 
> 2005-12-06 07:47:21 EST: 2769 / 372
> Your download speed : 2769 kbps or 346.1 KB/sec.
> Your upload speed : 372 kbps or 46.5 KB/sec.


Umm. Those numbers are in line with the normal hi-speed, not extreme. If you are paying for extreme, you might want to look in to that.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

On High-Speed Extreme. I'd say that it SHOULD be faster than this:

http://speedtest.cogeco.net/
Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-06 11:52:00 EST: 3454 / 712
Your download speed : 3454 kbps or 431.8 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 712 kbps or 89 KB/sec.

http://speedcheck.rogers.com/
3.56 Mbps down
792 kbps up

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
New York server:
3454 down
656 up

LA server:
1757 down
639 up


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

new york: 5.499Mbps download 5.567 Upload.

nice...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Just for fun I did this at work on Aliant Business High Speed:

Last Result:
Download Speed: 1391 kbps (173.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 149 kbps (18.6 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Rogers HiSpeed

2005-12-06 21:22:05 EST: 4715 / 775
Your download speed : 4715 kbps or 589.3 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 775 kbps or 96.9 KB/sec.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

2005-12-06 23:04:53 EST: 5470 / 770
Your download speed : 5470 kbps or 683.8 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 770 kbps or 96.3 KB/sec.

Rogers Extreme.

Fast and reliable. Much better than the AtHome days...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Like that Speakeasy test. I did New York as well

Download Speed: 5283 kbps (660.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 671 kbps (83.9 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

Rogers Extreme:

Speakeasy - NY Server
Download Speed: 5521 kbps (690.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 764 kbps (95.5 KB/sec transfer rate)

Cogeco
Your download speed : 5358 kbps or 669.8 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 756 kbps or 94.5 KB/sec.

Rogers Yahoo!
Your download speed : 5.82 Mbps
Your upload speed : 793 Kbps


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hi-Speed Express 5mb d/ 384kbps u*

Speakeasy - Last Result:
Download Speed: 4979 kbps (622.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 481 kbps (60.1 KB/sec transfer rate)

cogeco - 
Download: 6566 (Kbps) - 801.5KB/s
Upload: 493 (Kbps) - 60.2 KB/s

Yet my FTP software seems capped at 3KB/s making a 326MB upload take 29+ hours. Totally unacceptable considering a few weeks ago this wasn't the case AT ALL.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You are likely getting throttled.


----------



## Alex Sanders (Jun 13, 2003)

Speed Test #42255451 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-12-21 16:26:48 EST
Download: 4876 (Kbps)
Upload: 7855 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 595.3 down 958.9 up

 These are my office speeds though. Generally get around 65Kb/sec upload and 850Kb/sec download at home on Rogers HiSpeed.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

6658/449


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Download: 5507 (Kbps)
Upload: 501 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 672.3 down 61.1 up


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Videotron High Speed* (mwah ha ha)


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

These re my results with Rogers:

Speed Test #42292184 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-12-22 08:15:26 EST
*Download: 7932 (Kbps)*
*Upload: 807 (Kbps)*
In kilobytes per second: *968.2 down 98.5 up*
Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: rogers.com
Compared to the average of 288 tests from rogers.com:
* download is 59% better, upload is 40% better


----------



## idesign (Aug 19, 2005)

Bell is throttling torrents like crazy now. I'm pretty sure I'm switching to teksavvy in the new year.


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*my results-Rogers high speed*

Speed Test #42292589 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-12-22 08:27:56 EST
Download: 6892 (Kbps)
Upload: 503 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 841.3 down 61.4 up
Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: rogers.com
Compared to the average of 289 tests from rogers.com:
* download is 38% better, upload is 12% worse


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Rogers Internet Extreme

Speed Test #42297091 by dslreports.com
Run: 2007-12-22 10:25:22 EST
Download: 7887 (Kbps)
Upload: 808 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 962.8 down 98.6 up
Tested by server: 7 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: rogers.com
Compared to the average of 288 tests from rogers.com:
* download is 57% better, upload is 40% better

http://speedtest.dslreports.com"><img border=0 src="http://www.dslreports.com/im/42297091/2207.png


----------

